# Seeking meditation information/literature



## Emptyhand (Jun 5, 2007)

I apologize if I posted this in the wrong forum, mods, please feel free to move the thread. Thanks.

I am a white belt in American Kenpo and new to the MA's as a whole. Additionally, I am in my early 40's. I am not sure if this information matters in my question but it is where I am at currently.

I am seeking a recommendation for a book or cd to learn about meditation and how it might benefit me and quite frankly how to do it correctly.

I am looking for more focus and to "settle down" my thoughts after work. I am also looking for something to enhance my mental ability to learn kenpo.

Thank you for any information you might be able to provide.


----------



## pete (Jun 5, 2007)

I have experience with meditation, internal martial arts and i am also a black belt in American Kenpo.  check your Personal Messages.


----------



## Emptyhand (Jun 5, 2007)

will do, thank you.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 5, 2007)

pete said:


> I have experience with meditation, internal martial arts and i am also a black belt in American Kenpo.  check your Personal Messages.



I'm sure there are other people who are interested in this information as well - I know I am; meditation is one of those things I've never quite had the time to explore as much as I'd like.  Would you please be so kind as to post it here as well?


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 5, 2007)

You might want to check out this web page on "Meditation Methods" as well:
http://www.buddhanet.net/ftp10.htm


----------



## pete (Jun 6, 2007)

Kacey said:


> I'm sure there are other people who are interested in this information as well - I know I am; meditation is one of those things I've never quite had the time to explore as much as I'd like. Would you please be so kind as to post it here as well?


actually, my suggestion would be that since this is a martial arts forum, with practioners from various styles and systems, that one should practice and develop the meditation, energy practices, and breathing techniques indiginous to that martial style.  
if in the case of American Kenpo, there is none (or not that i am aware of at least), one may have to go outside the box. my suggestion would be to adapt one from another martial style that is complimentary to kenpo and can integrate and become as one within a practice. 
since American Kenpo is varied and splintered within itself, a conversation or information about the individual would help in determining which method to use.

basically, i would not recommend a meditative practice that would remain a separate entity from one's martial practice.

pete


----------



## aplonis (Aug 19, 2007)

I have a little article on this topic posted here...

http://wmtkd.us/kalamazoo/ma_meditation.xml

It could probably do with some revising. If you have
suggestions, please let me know.


----------



## DavidCC (Aug 20, 2007)

This is a great book on many subjects, including Taoist meditation:

Scholar Warrior






also, this book has some very good information about qigong meditation too
The Essence of Shaolin White Crane-Martial Power and Qigong





but best of all would be to find a teacher... a good place to start is any local yoga schools or "healing arts" center or similar.


----------

